# Barn door frame help



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

All you master carpenter/framers and wood working masters, I need some help.

We have a steel frame barn, frame is 2" square 12gauge tubing. I'll attach two pics one is the original opening and the other is a mockup of what I am thinking.

My thoughts on the framing is as follows;

All lumber will be hardwood lumber I am milling myself. It will be true dimensional lumber, just cause I like simple and it's stronger.

The two vertical beams inside the opening will be 2x6x10, as well as the lower header beam. This will need to support the weight of two 5' sliding barn doors. The outer vertical beams will be 2x4 with a 2x4?? header over to rest on the door vertical beams. I was thinking about notching the beams so all of the headers will be resting fully on the vertical studs like timber framed. Do you think I'll need knee braces to help support the weight?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you considered using steel C-Purlin for the yellow parts? 

In the past, I have noticed wood does well vertically, but tends to sag over time when loaded horizontally.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Linc, no not really. I was just trying to use what I have on hand and keep the cost as low as possible. The top header will be bolted to the steel frame beam. Would a small stud in the middle of the two top headers help hold that lower header up and prevent sagging?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

smaj100 said:


> The top header will be bolted to the steel frame beam. Would a small stud in the middle of the two top headers help hold that lower header up and prevent sagging?


Wire, steel cables, turnbarrels, nylon rope, threaded rod, even enough fishing line...... any of these are fine since the lower will be pulling on the upper. Any form of "tensile" fastening that can share the load will be fine.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

The steel roller track with help stiffen the header 2 x 6".

If you're leaving the space open above the header for ventilation? If yes then tying both headers together (on both sides) with 1/2", 19 gauge hardware cloth and fastened with screws and pan washers will stiffen it also.

I link LincTex's threaded rod idea too. Just don't use too large of diameter threaded rod that you weaken the headers.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

The open space at the top was left so I could put some clear lexan that I have on hand up for light. Figure if we need air flow open the doors. I do like the threaded rod idea.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> The open space at the top was left so I could put some clear lexan that I have on hand up for light. Figure if we need air flow open the doors. I do like the threaded rod idea.


Lexan with also help to strength the headers.


----------

